# Windows Installer erscheint beim Start vom Windows Explorer und div. anderen Apps



## DarthShader (18. August 2006)

Hallo, 

wenn ich den Windows Explorer (unter WinXP, SP1) starte, so erscheint für ca. 1 bis 2 Sekunden ein kleines Fenster vom Windows Installer, in dem "Installation wird vorbereitet..." steht.

Dieses Fenster verschwindet dann, und der Windows Explorer startet ganz normal. 
Dies passiert auch bei einigen anderen Microsoft Anwendungen, wie z.B. Word, Outlook etc... 

Ich habe schon versucht, den Windows Installer neu zu installieren (neueste Version, siehe http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=315346), leider bleibt das Problem bestehen. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das kurze Erscheinen des Windows Installer Fensters los werde (SP2 ist momentan keine Option)?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. August 2006)

Ich kenne dieses Problem in Zusammenhang mit unterschiedlichen Programmen deren Installation irgendwie beschädigt ist. Hier würde nur helfen herauszufinden,welches Programm diesen Dialog startet und das Programm zu entfernen und neu aufzuspielen.


----------



## DarthShader (19. August 2006)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kenne dieses Problem in Zusammenhang mit unterschiedlichen Programmen deren Installation irgendwie beschädigt ist. Hier würde nur helfen herauszufinden,welches Programm diesen Dialog startet und das Programm zu entfernen und neu aufzuspielen.



Hm, falls es so ist, hast Du irgendeine Strategie, wie ich ermitteln kann, an welchem Programm/welcher Installation das liegt? Ich meine, ich will wirklich nicht anfangen, jedes Progamm dezuinstallieren und dann neu zu installieren. Und ich kann auch nicht wirklich sagen, welche Programme ich installiert habe, kurz bevor das Problem auftrat, da ich das Problem schon etwas länger habe.


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. August 2006)

Vermutlich nicht ohne ein paar Tools von Sysinternals. (Filemon/Regmon).

Bevor Du extensiv loggst, probier erst mal folgendes aus:
Gib mal in der Eingabeaufforderung ein:

```
net stop "Windows Installer"
```

Starte dann wie gewohnt die Anwendungen, besteht das Problem weiterhin?
Dann läge es tatsächlich nur am Installer. Dann kannst Du den Dienst auch ausschalten (Achtung, muss wieder aktiviert werden wenn etwas installiert werden soll. Auch das Autoupdate braucht den Windows Installer).


----------



## DarthShader (20. August 2006)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vermutlich nicht ohne ein paar Tools von Sysinternals. (Filemon/Regmon).
> 
> Bevor Du extensiv loggst, probier erst mal folgendes aus:
> Gib mal in der Eingabeaufforderung ein:
> ...



Dies ist die Ausgabe von "net stop":

```
>net stop "Windows Installer"
Windows Installer ist nicht gestartet.

Sie erhalten weitere Hilfe, wenn Sie NET HELPMSG 3521 eingeben.
```

Wenn ich jedoch unter Arbeitsplatz -> Verwaltung -> Dienste  nachschaue, dann steht beim "Windows Installer" für den Status "gestartet", Autostarttyp ist "Manuell".

Die Ausgabe von "net stop" und die Dienstliste in der Computerverwaltung scheint also irgendwie nicht übereinzustimmen.

Nichts desto trotz habe ich den Dienst dann in der Computerverwaltung deaktiviert; wenn ich den Windows Explorer starte kommt das kleine Windows Installer Fenster trotzdem noch.

Sieht wohl so aus, als müsse ich heraus bekommen, welches installierte Programm nun dieses Problem verursacht, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe? Mit welchem Tool kann ich denn da etwas "loggen"?


----------



## DarthShader (20. August 2006)

Ah, so langsam komme ich der Sache auf die Spur. Ich habe mir einmal per Filemon angesehen, was passiert, wenn ich den Windows Explorer starte.

Man sieht deutlich, dass "msiexec" sehr sehr oft gestartet wird, die gesamte Prozedur des Startens des Explorers verursacht bei mir mehr als 2200 Zugriffe. Dabei wird ein Programm aufgelistet, welches eigentlich mit dem Start des Explorers nichts zu tun haben dürfte. Einmal in Systemsteuerung -> Software nachgesehen, musste ich entdecken, dass sich genau jenes Programm nicht deinstallieren lässt, er sagt etwas von "Eine Version dieses Programms ist bereits installiert, bitte deinstallieren sie die aktuelle Version..." (ähnlich).
Nun, ich hoffe ich habe damit das störende Programm gefunden - die Frage ist nur, wie bekomme ich es sauber von meinem System. Ich würde daran gehen und das Verzeichnis und alle sonstigen Vorkommen auf der Festplatte manuell löschen. Dann würde ich alle Registry Einträge, die mit diesem Programm in Verbindung stehen, entfernen - ist das eine geeignete Vorgehensweise?


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. August 2006)

Wenn das Programm sich nicht automatisch deinstallieren lässt ist es vermutlich die einzige Methode mit der man es los wird.
Ich würde nach dem manuellen Löschen der Dateien, und dem Reinigen der Registry noch ein Programm wie den Registry Cleaner von TuneUp2006 drüberlaufen lassen.
Eventuell hinterlässt das Programm noch irgendwo Einträge die man so nicht findet/vermutet, und dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung dass bestimmte Dateien nicht gefunden werden würden, (was für ein Deutsch..:-( ) oder es tauchen weitere Probleme auf.

Zumindest lässt sich das vermuten, da der Windows Explorer ja nicht grundlus versucht das Programm, oder eine Funktion von ihm, aufzurufen.


----------



## haldi4 (28. Februar 2010)

Nach einer Neuinstallation einer grösseren Festplatte durch nsere IT Firma hatte ich auf der Benutzerkontoseite mit Administratorrechten das gleiche Problem. Die Lösung des Problems war, ein neues Konto mit Administatorrechten zu erstellen, und danach das alte Konto zu löschen. Bei dem neu erstellten Konto erscheint das Fenster nicht mehr! 

Viel Erfolg¨
MFG Haldi4


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Februar 2010)

haldi4 hat gesagt.:


> Nach einer Neuinstallation einer grösseren Festplatte durch nsere IT Firma hatte ich auf der Benutzerkontoseite mit Administratorrechten das gleiche Problem. Die Lösung des Problems war, ein neues Konto mit Administatorrechten zu erstellen, und danach das alte Konto zu löschen. Bei dem neu erstellten Konto erscheint das Fenster nicht mehr!



Dies wäre keine direkte Lösung - aber wenn man sich nicht mit dem Problem auseinander setzen möchte und statt dessen alle Daten von einem Konto zum nächsten migrieren ... ist es sicherlich ok.
Aber es ist eine Radikalkur: "Wenn das System nicht mehr so läuft wie man es gerne hätte - Windows neu installieren".


----------

